# Astuce pour recupérer les MP3 du iPod 3G



## Caramel (20 Août 2004)

Salut à tous,
J'ai trouvé un moyen rapide de réupérer les MP3 du iPod 3G :
Tout d'abord il faut utilisé OnyX ou un utilitaire du genre pour activer dans le dock l'affichage des fichiers cachés. Puis, on place l'icone du iPod dans le dock et l'on déroule les fichiers. Dans iPod_control/Music on a des dossier allant de F00 à F49 et contenant les MP3 par petits groupes.
Plus facile à copier en masse que en passant par iPod-Dripper  !


----------



## tornade13 (20 Août 2004)

Foguenne a posté ici un petit recapitulatif d'exellents softs pour l'ipod.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne a posté ici un petit recapitulatif d'exellents softs pour l'ipod.


 Et faudrait penser a utiliser la recherche, voir meme tout simplement a lire les sujets des 2 premieres pages: cette question revient au moins 2 a 3 fois par semaine...


----------



## tornade13 (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et faudrait penser a utiliser la recherche, voir meme tout simplement a lire les sujets des 2 premieres pages: cette question revient au moins 2 a 3 fois par semaine...


Bah c'était pas tellement une question mais plutot une decouverte, qu'il voulait faire partager avec tout le monde mais.....


----------



## Nephou (20 Août 2004)

Tu as juste été victime d'un léger "ras-le-bol" dû à la multiplication de messages multiples  mais ton truc est bon à connaître. 

_tu veux pas faire un ch'tit coucou à cam_


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Voui c'est vrai. désolé :rose:


----------



## Nephou (20 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voui c'est vrai. désolé :rose:


  pour te faire pardonner tu voudrais pas tout expliquer depuis le début à cam :

  - pourquoi c'est impossible
  - pourquoi cel peut être considéré comm "mal"
  - mais qu'il existe des solutions
  - pis qu'il y a des sites qui en parlent
  - que les clefs usb c'est bien


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pour te faire pardonner tu voudrais pas tout expliquer depuis le début à cam :
> 
> - pourquoi c'est impossible
> - pourquoi cel peut être considéré comm "mal"
> ...


 Nan j'ai la flemme


----------

